# How to make almonds crunchy??



## Swim

Hey guys, I've recently bought a package of raw almonds. I've put them in the oven and roasted them on 350 degrees and coated them with olive oil. From trial and error, they seem to be soft right after you take them out and turn harder when you let them dry for 30-45 min +. Is there a faster way to get extra crunchy almonds?


----------



## kitchenelf

You can always dry roast them - no need to add any oil.  Just keep an eye on them so they don't burn.  They will get crunchier as they cool - don't know a faster way around that.


----------



## GotGarlic

You could try putting them in the fridge or freezer to cool them down faster. I don't know if that would have any other effect on them - never tried it


----------



## Swim

Hmm I'll try refrigerating them next time. I had to wait overnight for them to get extra crunchy. I'll try dry roasting too. Thanks guys =]


----------



## ErikC

A dry cast iron or stainless steel fry pan on medium-low heat for about a minute. Toss them a little every few seconds to get both sides done, and to prevent burning.

Then let them cool.

Don't use oil, as there is already plenty in the almonds.


----------

